

Ask HN: Why are there no tech startups in Australia? - mkrecny

I grew up in Aus - then went to the US for college and haven't really been back since (5ish years) until now - for a short holiday. I've been trying to sniff out a startup scene in Sydney and Melbourne and cannot find one. In fact there's a general dearth of creative ambition: why would you want to do anything other than be a Doctor, Lawyer or Banker is the attitude of the most ambitious people I've encountered...
======
josephcooney
Yeah, it would be great if there were tech companies like Atlassian, Campaign
Monitor, RetailMeNot, 99 designs (launched in Australia...relocated to
California) being started in Australia. I could go on...

